
Gmail results in Google Search available to beta participants - pavel_lishin
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/11/3235959/gmail-results-google-search-field-trial-open
======
pavel_lishin
I think I will be turning this off if/when it becomes available for everyone.
I don't want to search for something with my boss standing behind me, and
accidentally reveal something private.

